
Ask HN: Are there any good SwiftUI tutorials yet? - plg
In the past I’ve got a lot of mileage out of the Aaron Hillegass books about Cocoa ... in the absence of a SwiftUI book from Aaron (so far) are there any other good how-to-build-an-app tutorials using SwiftUI?
======
chrizel
Paul Hudson has some material about SwiftUI here:
[https://www.hackingwithswift.com/quick-
start/swiftui/](https://www.hackingwithswift.com/quick-start/swiftui/)

